# Indian Lake Crappie Slay Fest



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Came up to Russels Point on Friday afternoon to find lots of hungry big slabs chewing on a blue and white jig ( 1/32 ) ounce under 17” a tiny bobber. Fished around a mouth of a channel and caught 20 fish over 11”. Caught probably around 20 under that. Didn’t seem to care for minnows only wanted jigs. Then when I went back out at around 6 first cast caught a 14.5. Released on to live another day. Next cast right after that caught my PB Black Crappie, barely 15”. Amazing fish. 
Saturday didn’t catch no where near as many fish in same area. Decided to take a look at the spillway. The pool was full of Spillway Junkies so I went down stream a little. Caught some nice White Bass and a tooooon of small Crappie. 
Sunday was a slow day, no crappie at all, probably we caught everything but we kept no Crappie. Many catfishes because of the heat. Lots of 17” - 21” Channel Cats. Tried for Saugeye at dusk with minnows but catfish wouldn’t stay off, did catch on nice flathead tho. 
Today I just messed around with a cast net and see what’s around the area, caught hundred of Bluegill, mostly around 6”. Some baby Crappie, a channel cat, a massive Carp, 3 Shad, a white bass and a few crappie, plus around Taco Bell I was found a few nice Golden Shiners. I was so happy to find some of those haha. But heres all the pics!!! No spot shall be revealed LOL.


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Awesomeness!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I remember when you first started posting on here. You've come a long way since then and show a true love for fishing. Keep at it and good luck in the coming years.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Skippy said:


> I remember when you first started posting on here. You've come a long way since then and show a true love for fishing. Keep at it and good luck in the coming years.


Haha thank you. Next thing ya know my whole basements gonna be my fishing storage lol


----------



## fishboy (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow those are great fish! Congratulations!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Forgot the tape pics. It was barely 15” if I stretched it out but I couldn’t do it while takin the pic


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Here:


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Sounds like a fun few days - Awesome job!


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

wow nice report Dillon thanks for sharing


----------

